# New guy here!!!



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

As a child I grew up in a Christian home. We were not "Church-goers", but we went to Church on all of the Christian Holidays. I got Baptized almost two years ago. Let me tell you, it has changed my life. So many things have changed in my life that I couldn't list them all. I (used to be) an avid fisherman(salt), but since I found Jesus...not so much. Now my Sundays are filled with church activities, leaving little time for that. I have a four year old daughter who is my world and I like to spend my time together with her and her mother. This forum is great and I like spending time here. Thanks to all of the followers of Jesus here. It helps to keep me grounded. 

JCIMS

Jesus Christ is my Lord and Savior.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard JCIMS. It's true that when you come in contact with God, he changes you in a big way (for the better). It's awesome that your little girl is getting a great example of what God intended fathers to be. She will also see how marriage was meant to be. Good to have you on board. God bless you brother.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome. God's word is powerful.


----------



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

There is no more powerful force on earth than the power of God thru Jesus Christ. If anyone here is struggling with life, all you have to do is turn your life over to Jesus Christ and follow his teachings, love your fellow man as you love yourself, and ask God into your heart with a sincere desire to turn away from sin. It will change you from the inside out and your life will be so much better. 
Just ask yourself "Am I a fan or a Follower?"


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome and be bold in your faith.


GOD Bless,
John


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

JCIMS said:


> Just ask yourself "*Am I a fan or a Follower?*"


Never heard that one before, but it's one of those statements that just sticks with you. Very good...


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Welcome! I always like reading Fish & Chips posts and now I can look foward to yours. God Bless


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome JCIMS!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## topgun72 (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome JCIMS! I will be borrowing your post.

_Just ask yourself "*Am I a fan or a Follower?*"_

Thanks for sharing. I look forward to your posts. Stay strong in the word brother!


----------

